# EvenTT07: Tickets now on sale for Donington on Sun July 1st!



## TT Law

*EvenTT07*

*TT Owners Club 2007 Annual Event*

*Click here to buy tickets!*

The TT Owners Club annual event will be held at Donington Park Circuit near East Midlands Airport on Sunday 1st July 2007.

The event attracts hundreds of TT's from all over Europe. We have a massive trade village offering discounts from all the leading tuners, accessory shops and traders associated with TT's.

Audi lends us their Silverstone based driving experience (transported to Donington for the day) and sets up a timed slalom with a nice prize :wink: and for the first time in the clubs history a track based event will take place simultaneously with our National gathering. We are offering a single session for the inexperienced trackday driver, plus 2, 3 or 5 session packages for those experienced trackday driver.

*Click here to buy tickets!*

EvenTT07 promises to be our biggest and best Annual Event EVER, so don't miss out, get your diary updated and get ready to book your tickets in the TTOC shop.

Steve 
Events Secretary 
TT Owners Club










*Click here to buy tickets!*


----------



## RichT

QUALITY!!!!
I CAN'T WAIT! WOO HOO!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer

Well i can't go anymore and neither can you :wink:


----------



## barton TT

Great news not to far for me.  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## conlechi

Great news , looking forward to it already


----------



## TTCool

Two willing TT'ers here   Love Donnington 

Joe & Judy


----------



## John-H

Ooh ooh ooh


----------



## Hilly10

Might not sell it now great venue well done to all the team :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

Cool. Not done Donny for too long.

Looking forward to all the details.


----------



## MK1-TT

First class !!!!

This is the first post on here that has actually made me consider joining the TTOC 8)

Look forward to more details...


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Well done Steve, thanks for the effort, its paid off :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Looks good not too far for a change :wink: and its fairly central :wink:
Wheres my TOCA disc


----------



## mctavish

Great venue and nice central location!!!  
Mctavish


----------



## BAMTT

digimeisTTer said:


> Well i can't go anymore and neither can you :wink:


You'll have to park at the back with us :lol:


----------



## L17MRL

Definately coming to this, as i had to miss last years due to it being my 1st wedding anniversary, wife would'nt have a word of it, although she did mention 1 word.....DIVORCE, then i thought of another.....MODS :lol: :lol:


----------



## LoTTie

Great work Steve, Donnington is a great venue. Its in my diary already! :lol:


----------



## phodge

Fantastic! Looking forward to this. Should be a great cruise up from Poole....!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Great now I can book my holiday :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

BAMTT said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i can't go anymore and neither can you :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to park at the back with us :lol:
Click to expand...

I don't mind parking away from the TTs (getting very used to it!) but I hope non-TT's get full access to the fun?


----------



## TT Law

scoTTy said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i can't go anymore and neither can you :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to park at the back with us :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind parking away from the TTs (getting very used to it!) but I hope non-TT's get full access to the fun?
Click to expand...

Don't worry Paul. Apart from maybe parking its an event for all MEMBERS a condition of which is not having to own a TT.

Steve


----------



## BAMTT

TT Law said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i can't go anymore and neither can you :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to park at the back with us :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind parking away from the TTs (getting very used to it!) but I hope non-TT's get full access to the fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Paul. Apart from maybe parking its an event for all MEMBERS a condition of which is not having to own a TT.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve When you say a track based event to run simultaneously does this mean we will have access to the track or there is already a separate track event taking place ?


----------



## CH_Peter

BAMTT said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i can't go anymore and neither can you :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to park at the back with us :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind parking away from the TTs (getting very used to it!) but I hope non-TT's get full access to the fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Paul. Apart from maybe parking its an event for all MEMBERS a condition of which is not having to own a TT.
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve When you say a track based event to run simultaneously does this mean we will have access to the track or there is already a separate track event taking place ?
Click to expand...

We will have access to the track.


----------



## BAMTT

CH_Peter said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i can't go anymore and neither can you :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to park at the back with us :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind parking away from the TTs (getting very used to it!) but I hope non-TT's get full access to the fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Paul. Apart from maybe parking its an event for all MEMBERS a condition of which is not having to own a TT.
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve When you say a track based event to run simultaneously does this mean we will have access to the track or there is already a separate track event taking place ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will have access to the track.
Click to expand...

 [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## BillP

Brilliant work Steve
Cant wait date already in calendar
billp


----------



## Gizmo750

Top bananas! Looking forward to this one......


----------



## Leg

Thats a set of tyres gone.


----------



## TThriller

Great move [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Show me the start line.... [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## HighTT

Donington is a GREAT track ...... EVERYBODY should have a go. 

It can be driven with so much more confidence than Combe. 8)

But July 1st is a standard open to ANYBODY Trackzone day
(according to Donny's website). :?

Last year we held another Owners' Club Track Day at Donington
and thought that we had got exclusive use but somehow a few 'other people' (Non TTOC) who had _a different attitude to cars_ managed to book a few slots :evil:

With enough track interest can't the TTOC get exclusive use :?:


----------



## TT Law

We have a session each hour that is EXCLUSIVE.

Although the club is growing we cannot yet stretch to hire of the track for the whole day. The cost for all day use is Â£17k + 

More details will be available shortly but rest assured that the track element we have is exclusive use.

Steve


----------



## HighTT

TT Law said:


> ... we cannot yet stretch to hire of the track for the whole day. The cost for all day use is Â£17k +
> 
> Steve


Odd that - The cost for 1 person booking a normal summer Trackzone day is Â£139.
Multiply that by 90 (the maximum number of cars) and that makes (only!)
about Â£12,500. :? :? :?


----------



## jog

Great work Steve.

Its great that everyone will get chance to drive the track.

It seems that a lot of people already posting in this thread do not have TTs anymore. Me being one soon :? . Some of these ex owners have some very interesting and exciting vehicles which could be great to see. Would it not seem sensible to involve these members with their own parking area local to the other cars and their own "Other Marques" Concourse event. I for one will miss showing off the TT but I could still feel involved if I could show my current car. I would even be prepared to pay an entry fee to enter the "Other Marques" concourse. Gives the punters something else to look at too - not that there is anything wrong with hundreds of TTs in the same place, at the same time.


----------



## Rhod_TT

jog said:


> Would it not seem sensible to involve these members with their own parking area local to the other cars and their own "Other Marques" Concourse event. I for one will miss showing off the TT but I could still feel involved if I could show my current car. I would even be prepared to pay an entry fee to enter the "Other Marques" concourse. Gives the punters something else to look at too - not that there is anything wrong with hundreds of TTs in the same place, at the same time.


I agree with you Jog. For past TTOC events I don't really spend much time looking at the cars - basically since I've got one. Having a few more interesting motors to see would be a nice change (I remember the orange exige at Brooklands a few years back).


----------



## ObiWan

Great work Steve........... were in


----------



## TT Law

We will confirm shortly but the other marques parking will be directly adjacent to the main TT parking area. I have to say this as I will be bringing my new S3 along :wink:

Steve


----------



## jog

TT Law said:


> We will confirm shortly but the other marques parking will be directly adjacent to the main TT parking area. I have to say this as I will be bringing my new S3 along :wink:
> 
> Steve


And a Concourse :?: :wink:


----------



## clived

jog said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will confirm shortly but the other marques parking will be directly adjacent to the main TT parking area. I have to say this as I will be bringing my new S3 along :wink:
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> And a Concourse :?: :wink:
Click to expand...

Personally I think adding a 2nd concours for non TTs at the TTOC event is going a step too far in terms of the ask we'd be making of the concours judge, needing extra prizes etc.


----------



## digimeisTTer

Can we take our "other marques" on the track :?  or will it be exclusive to TT's?


----------



## nutts

digimeisTTer said:


> Can we take our "other marques" on the track :?  or will it be exclusive to TT's?





R6B TT said:


> Paul
> 
> We've booked exclusive slots for TTOC through the day - TTOC Members will get access to those slots at a TTOC price, regardless of if they are driving a TT, Bus, 911, Gallardo, or whatever. Other non-TTOC members in a TT attending the event can also access the track sessions but not at the TTOC rate.
> 
> So, if you are still a TTOC member you can track your S4 at the member price. If you're a TTOC member but now driving a 911 you can track it at the member price. If you're not a TTOC member but drive a TT and pre-register, you can track your car at the non-member price.
> 
> If you're not a TTOC member, and don't drive a TT - you can't get on track in our sessions.
> 
> This is a pretty huge commitment for the club and we hope it will work and be a member benefit.
> 
> HTH


----------



## digimeisTTer

Cheers Mark

Bugger!! not a TTOC member anymore 

what's the non-member rate?


----------



## nutts

digimeisTTer said:


> Cheers Mark
> 
> Bugger!! not a TTOC member anymore
> 
> what's the non-member rate?


Steve will be confirming the trackday costs & the event entry costs fairly soon for members and non-members


----------



## jog

clived said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will confirm shortly but the other marques parking will be directly adjacent to the main TT parking area. I have to say this as I will be bringing my new S3 along :wink:
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> And a Concourse :?: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally I think adding a 2nd concours for non TTs at the TTOC event is going a step too far in terms of the ask we'd be making of the concours judge, needing extra prizes etc.
Click to expand...

Aaaawww, go on clive, please let us play too :wink:

Prizes would not be necessary, maybe a certificate at the most.

If Gav does not want to judge / does not have time to judge, could we try to arrange someone else. Maybe one of the TT concourse entrants could give it a go as they are familiar with the standards that need to be achieved - the pie men for example if we ask one of them nicely 

I appreciate that this is not high on the your list of priorities, but I am sure it could be a great side show if "other marques" want to show off their cars too. Obviously I appreciate this is a TT event- I just think it could complement the over all show.


----------



## TTotal

clived said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will confirm shortly but the other marques parking will be directly adjacent to the main TT parking area. I have to say this as I will be bringing my new S3 along :wink:
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> And a Concourse :?: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally I think adding a 2nd concours for non TTs at the TTOC event is going a step too far in terms of the ask we'd be making of the concours judge, needing extra prizes etc.
Click to expand...

Seconded - sorry but it is a TT event after all isnt it? :?


----------



## JayGemson

Brilliant, never been to Donnington before! Count me in and I'll see if I can tempt the official photographer along :wink:

What a wonderful thought too, the potential for someone to win the concourse AND give it large on track in the same day  Hands up any concourse entrants who are also willing to go out on track.... no-one, surely not? No wonder I never win, just love abusing my TT too much! :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

jog said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will confirm shortly but the other marques parking will be directly adjacent to the main TT parking area. I have to say this as I will be bringing my new S3 along :wink:
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> And a Concourse :?: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally I think adding a 2nd concours for non TTs at the TTOC event is going a step too far in terms of the ask we'd be making of the concours judge, needing extra prizes etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaawww, go on clive, please let us play too :wink:
> 
> Prizes would not be necessary, maybe a certificate at the most.
> 
> If Gav does not want to judge / does not have time to judge, could we try to arrange someone else. Maybe one of the TT concourse entrants could give it a go as they are familiar with the standards that need to be achieved - the pie men for example if we ask one of them nicely
> 
> I appreciate that this is not high on the your list of priorities, but I am sure it could be a great side show if "other marques" want to show off their cars too. Obviously I appreciate this is a TT event- I just think it could complement the over all show.
Click to expand...

I would go for this if somebody would "concourse" my car whilst I take Sue's TT on the track :wink:


----------



## AidenL

Just wondering, what time of the day does this start and finish at?

Does everyone pack up and go home afterwards, or is there a social gathering the night before, or the night of?


----------



## jog

AidenL said:


> Just wondering, what time of the day does this start and finish at?
> 
> Does everyone pack up and go home afterwards, or is there a social gathering the night before, or the night of?


If its like other years, the TTOC will nominate a local Hotel that may offer discount. Normally the beer flows on the night before [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## CH_Peter

The AGM takes place the day before, we book a hotel at a discounted rate.

And then never get invited back. :wink:


----------



## AidenL

CH_Peter said:


> The AGM takes place the day before, we book a hotel at a discounted rate.
> 
> And then never get invited back. :wink:


Sounds like a proper party then ! :lol:


----------



## davidg

AidenL said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AGM takes place the day before, we book a hotel at a discounted rate.
> 
> And then never get invited back. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a proper party then ! :lol:
Click to expand...

Usually a few [smiley=cheers.gif] ,, Starts with a cruise south for us northerners on the Saturday , food ,beer etc sat night , Sunday morning [hangovers permitting] to the venue , Sunday late afternoon home , if you want to join us , you are more than welcome , 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## AidenL

I am thinking about it :wink:

So the plan would be arrive Saturday evening, and things will be well wrapped up Sunday evening for home 

I will investigate flights and ferries 

I think you could do with some Irish input on partying ! :lol:


----------



## davidg

AidenL said:


> I am thinking about it :wink:
> 
> So the plan would be arrive Saturday evening, and things will be well wrapped up Sunday evening for home
> 
> I will investigate flights and ferries
> 
> I think you could do with some Irish input on partying ! :lol:


You can stay with us , if you can get a Friday ferry , we are 40 mins from Liverpool docks  we have friends in Ireland who get some reasonable ferry + car prices , but don't know who they use , think they just shop round


----------



## Godzilla

Hmmm count me in.



> Usually a few ,, Starts with a cruise south for us northerners on the Saturday , food ,beer etc sat night , Sunday morning [hangovers permitting] to the venue , Sunday late afternoon home , if you want to join us , you are more than welcome


Sounds good to me 

Cant find out any information about booking tickets etc on the TTOC site though. Can anyone exlpain how i do this please?


----------



## boss429

RichT said:


> QUALITY!!!!
> I CAN'T WAIT! WOO HOO!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Same here!


----------



## AidenL

davidg said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about it :wink:
> 
> So the plan would be arrive Saturday evening, and things will be well wrapped up Sunday evening for home
> 
> I will investigate flights and ferries
> 
> I think you could do with some Irish input on partying ! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stay with us , if you can get a Friday ferry , we are 40 mins from Liverpool docks  we have friends in Ireland who get some reasonable ferry + car prices , but don't know who they use , think they just shop round
Click to expand...

Thanks David 

I'll se how it goes, flying might be better, ferries are looking quite expensive


----------



## CH_Peter

Godzilla said:


> Hmmm count me in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually a few ,, Starts with a cruise south for us northerners on the Saturday , food ,beer etc sat night , Sunday morning [hangovers permitting] to the venue , Sunday late afternoon home , if you want to join us , you are more than welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me
> 
> Cant find out any information about booking tickets etc on the TTOC site though. Can anyone exloain how i dot his please?
Click to expand...

The tickets will be released into the TTOC shop soon.


----------



## nutts

Tickets now added to the TTOC shop 

*Click here to buy tickets!*


----------



## boss429

nutts said:


> Tickets now added to the TTOC shop
> 
> *Click here to buy tickets!*


    That's it just paid for mine !! can't come quick enough, ( the wife thinks i am looking forward more to this event than going on holiday 2 weeks before .......never :twisted: )


----------



## nutts

boss429 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets now added to the TTOC shop
> 
> *Click here to buy tickets!*
> 
> 
> 
> That's it just paid for mine !! can't come quick enough, ( the wife thinks i am looking forward more to this event than going on holiday 2 weeks before .......never :twisted: )
Click to expand...

Seen the order Phil 

The reps will be adding "Cruise to the Annual Event" threads shortly... keep an eye out for a northerly based one 8)

There really isn't anything like a site of dozens and dozens of TT's in a MASSIVE convoy  8)


----------



## phodge

Ordered mine!!


----------



## HighTT

A Track Day included and all for just Â£15.00 ..... excellent :wink: :roll:


----------



## Godzilla

Ordered mine - See ya all there
[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Me too, lets hope the snow has stopped by then, WTF is Donnington anyhow? Up in the frozen North? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTotal said:


> Me too, lets hope the snow has stopped by then, WTF is Donnington anyhow? Up in the frozen North? :?


 No its way down south :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Just ordered my tickets  
Lets hope for a sunny day


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just ordered my tickets
> Lets hope for some a sunny day


That might be a good idea , I'll do mine as well.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered my tickets
> Lets hope for some a sunny day
> 
> 
> 
> That might be a good idea , I'll do mine as well.
Click to expand...

Are you coming for the full weekend this time Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered my tickets
> Lets hope for some a sunny day
> 
> 
> 
> That might be a good idea , I'll do mine as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you coming for the full weekend this time Andrew
Click to expand...

I did last time didn't I ,eventually,even though we couldn't get anything to eat


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered my tickets
> Lets hope for some a sunny day
> 
> 
> 
> That might be a good idea , I'll do mine as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you coming for the full weekend this time Andrew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did last time didn't I ,eventually,even though we couldn't get anything to eat
Click to expand...

I ment staying in the TTOC elected hotel


----------



## Wallsendmag

possibly haven't worked out my shifts yet


----------



## RichT

Tickets ordered today!
WOO HOO!!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mav696

RichT said:


> Tickets ordered today!
> WOO HOO!!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


You going to be bringing one extra Rich? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just ordered my tickets
> Lets hope for a sunny day


Just booked ours 8)


----------



## RichT

mav696 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets ordered today!
> WOO HOO!!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> You going to be bringing one extra Rich? :wink:
Click to expand...

Watcha Tim!!!

How are the wedding fayres going? 

Hoping the new arrival will be staying with Gramps for the day so just me & Karry.

So who's organising the cruise down? 8)  ?


----------



## mav696

RichT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RichT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets ordered today!
> WOO HOO!!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> You going to be bringing one extra Rich? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watcha Tim!!!
> 
> How are the wedding fayres going?
> 
> Hoping the new arrival will be staying with Gramps for the day so just me & Karry.
> 
> So who's organising the cruise down? 8)  ?
Click to expand...

Depends on which day mate.


----------



## Rhod_TT

Not sure if we'll be parked up like this but at a recent "Chav" event some people had stuff stolen from their cars when parked up at Donnington.

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthrea ... genumber=1

I guess it depends on where we'll all be parking. Any idea who the other groups that are sharing Donnington with us will be?


----------



## xetronus

hey are there any tickets left!!??!!?? i want to go there very much...!


----------



## NaughTTy

Plenty of tickets available. 

I presume you've paid Jae, the website owner, for your advertisement then :roll:


----------



## conlechi

xetronus said:


> hey are there any tickets left!!??!!?? i want to go there very much...!


 Go to the TTOC shop to buy them

http://ae07tickets.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## davyrest

Have bought my ticket for the the meet. Just one question where is the best place to stay , has the club arranged any deals on accomodation for the 07 summer meet ????


----------



## Sara

Bought mine


----------



## RichT

Not sure if I've missed it when I bought my tickets but when will they be sent out? :?


----------



## R6B TT

davyrest said:


> Have bought my ticket for the the meet. Just one question where is the best place to stay , has the club arranged any deals on accomodation for the 07 summer meet ????


Yep, Steve posted about it I think - Thistle Hotel Â£80 inc breakfast

The tickets should be posted mid June, I'm just trying to sort wristbands now as we have to do our own this year


----------



## nutts

More details here

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/theeventt07.php


----------



## nutts

*EvenTT07*

*TT Owners Club 2007 Annual Event*

*Click here to buy tickets!*

The TT Owners Club annual event will be held at Donington Park Circuit near East Midlands Airport on Sunday 1st July 2007.

The event attracts hundreds of TT's from all over Europe. We have a massive trade village offering discounts from all the leading tuners, accessory shops and traders associated with TT's.

Audi have lent us their Silverstone based driving experience (transported to Donington for the day) and will set up a timed slalom with a nice prize :wink: and for the first time in the clubs history a track based event will take place simultaneously with our National gathering. We are offering a single session for the inexperienced trackday driver, plus 2, 3 or 5 session packages for those experienced trackday driver.

*Click here to buy tickets!*

EvenTT07 promises to be our biggest and best Annual Event EVER, so don't miss out, get your diary updated and get ready to book your tickets in the TTOC shop.

More details on EvenTT07 can befound here...

More details on the EvenTT07 trackday can befound here...

Steve 
Events Secretary 
TT Owners Club










*Click here to buy tickets!*


----------



## A3DFU

Bought my ticket/booked hotel.

How many sleeps now :roll:


----------



## TTotal

Just got my email circular reminder about EvenTT 2007...

Wicked wheeks get a mention there GREAT! Can I please book up as last time I waited all day and they couldnt fit me in due to the huge demand


----------



## TThriller

I've just paid for my entrance tickets and 5 trackday sessions... Donnington here we come :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

TTotal said:


> Wicked wheeks get a mention there


Would that be wicked w(h)eeks till the meet then :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTotal

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Thats weely funny


----------



## demetri

is entry to this per person or per car? im a little confused


----------



## nutts

Per person.


----------



## les

Can you pay at the gate ( I am a member after all) as I am hoping to be there but can't be 100% sure right now :?


----------



## Multiprocess

les said:


> Can you pay at the gate ( I am a member after all) as I am hoping to be there but can't be 100% sure right now :?


Les, you can pay at the gate, although the charge is slightly higher due to the extra administration on the day.


----------



## les

Multiprocess said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you pay at the gate ( I am a member after all) as I am hoping to be there but can't be 100% sure right now :?
> 
> 
> 
> Les, you can pay at the gate, although the charge is slightly higher due to the extra administration on the day.
Click to expand...

Cheers, not to much more I hope :?


----------



## TTQS2005

This will be my first TT event after one year of TT ownership! Looking forward to it!

Will anyone be travelling from SW London at all? I'm in Richmond, Surrey, so if there's anyone about, let me know.

Also, I only just paid by Paypal... any idea how long it takes for the tickets to reach me?

Thanks

Rogerio


----------



## nutts

*Tickets will be posted this week  *

We have already sold well in excess of 200 tickets 8) and with typically 25% sold in the last week or on the gate, we're looking to have by far and away the largest collection of TT's ever assembled in the UK!! (if not the world :roll: )


----------



## TTotal

Lets hope that the marketing boys have sent a mention to the Telegraph Motoring Supplement for the Saturday before, as I mentioned to Rob Sharpe last weekend. They had an article "See the largest collection of Ferraris in the World at Silverstone tomorrow"


----------



## nutts

TTotal said:


> Lets hope that the marketing boys have sent a mention to the Telegraph Motoring Supplement for the Saturday before, as I mentioned to Rob Sharpe last weekend. They had an article "See the largest collection of Ferraris in the World at Silverstone tomorrow"


Rob is off sick at the moment, so it is unlikely that would have been the first thought on his mind John  I'll forward your suggestion to [email protected] and see if Peter can push it along


----------



## R6B TT

I did MSN John's idea to Clive at the last Committee meeting - don't know whether he passed it onto Pete or not.


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> Cheers, not to much more I hope :?


You can buy me beer if you insist  
Oh, remember the candels :wink:


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, not to much more I hope :?
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy me beer if you insist
> Oh, remember the candels :wink:
Click to expand...

Tut Dani such cheap jibes :lol: as for the candles [smiley=idea2.gif] .....dont you start I have John on about it to :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, not to much more I hope :?
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy me beer if you insist
> Oh, remember the candels :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tut Dani such cheap jibes :lol: as for the candles [smiley=idea2.gif] .....dont you start *I have John on about it to* :roll:
Click to expand...

I wonder why :roll: :wink:


----------



## nutts

Audi have let us have 2 chaffeur driven A8's for the day... to chaffeur people from one end of the event to the other (ie from the track area to the museum. 8) 8)


----------



## A3DFU

nutts said:


> Audi have let us have 2 chaffeur driven A8's for the day... to chaffeur people from one end of the event to the other (ie from the track area to the museum. 8) 8)


Super!! [smiley=smash.gif]

On a different note, Mark, should I have received my ticket yet :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi have let us have 2 chaffeur driven A8's for the day... to chaffeur people from one end of the event to the other (ie from the track area to the museum. 8) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Super!! [smiley=smash.gif]
> 
> On a different note, Mark, should I have received my ticket yet :roll:
Click to expand...

If you are going to the AGM dani you will get them there Dani


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi have let us have 2 chaffeur driven A8's for the day... to chaffeur people from one end of the event to the other (ie from the track area to the museum. 8) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Super!! [smiley=smash.gif]
> 
> On a different note, Mark, should I have received my ticket yet :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are going to the AGM dani you will get them there Dani
Click to expand...

Thanks Andy


----------

